# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ

## BrokeN_DoLL

Προχτεσ προσπαθισα να κοψω τις φλεβες μου στο μπανιο. τισ εγδαρα μονο με πιασαν οι γονεις μ γτ με ακουσαν να κλαιω κ επαθα κριση πηραν τον γιατρο μ γτ δεν εφευγα απ το σπιτι για νοσοκομεια που θελανε εκει εχω δει στην τηλεοραση οτι αμα δουν κτ τετοιο σε στελνουν σε ασυλα δν θελω να παω. ηρθε σπιτι ο γιατρος μ εκανε μια ενεση δν ξερω τι πριν ερθει πετουσα πραγματα θυμαμαι θολωνα κ εγδερνα με τα χερια τις πληγες δν ξερω αν ηταν αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας δν κοπικα βαθεια ωστε να πεθανω δν σκεφτομουν να πεθανω ακριβως σκεφτομουν μπερδεμενα πραγματα σαν να ηταν ονειρο δν ξερω κ ακουγα να βουιζουν τα αυτια μου ηταν αποπειρα?ετσι ειναι οι αποπειρες ποιος ξερει να μ πει?

ειμαι απελπισμενη τις μερες αυτες με εγκαταλειπουν ολοι δν εχω λεφτα δουλεια με αφησε το αγορι μ σερνομαι ολη μερα σαν πρεζονι με πρισμενα ματια κ μαυρες σκεψεις δν εχω ορεξη να περπατησω να προσπαθισω,τρωω χωρις λογο φοραω φαρδια ρουχα δν θελω καθρευτες γυρω μου κ αποψε δν κρατηθηκα πηρα τον πρων μ να μαθω γιατι δν μ μιλησε απο κοντα γτ δν με ηθελε πια. δν θελω να κανω μαγνητικη εχω κατι σιγουρα στα ποδια δν θελω να κανω ουτε εξετασεις αιματος και παιρνω τα xanax μονο 3 μερες τωρα.παιρνω 5 την μερα και κοιμαμαι αστατες ωρες χωρις ορεξη να σηκωθω

εβαλα ολα τα λουτρινα ζωακια μ πανω απ το κρεβατι μ να με κοιτανε παντα ειχα μανια με αυτα κ ενα το χω αγκαλια μου ολη νυχτα κ ολη μερα μες στο σπιτι το χω μαζι αγκαλια μακαρι να μπορουσα να το παρω κ εξω

δακρυζουν τα ματια μου κ θελω να κανω κτ γιαυτο να μ

δν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος ειδηκος εδω ας μ πει κατι να ακουσω οχι ομως τα ιδια θελω κατι να ακουσω δν μαρεσει ναααα με εγκαταλειπουνε φοβαμαι να με αφηνουνε

και νιωθω εγκαταλελειμενη σαν κτιριο παλιο με βλεπω δυσμορφη καθρευτη κ δν θελω να μιλαω με κουραζει και να ανασαινω ακομα

θελω κατι να ακουσω παρακαλω απαντησεις σε αυτο το ποστ θα μου ειναι τοσο ομορφα να ακουσω

ευχαριστω

----------


## Lou!

να προσεχεις με τις αποπειρες δεν ειναι παιχνιδια.

κοιτα, αν πιστευουν οτι εισαι επικινδυνη, ναι, μπορει να ειναι αφορμη για να σε κλεισουν μεσα, δε θα κατσουν να μετρησουν με το παχυμετρο ποσα χιλιοστα εκοψες τις φλεβες σου.

(εγω με 20 ντεπον εφαγα μια ακουσια νοσηλεια)

----------


## arktos

me_vs_myself , απόπειρα ήταν σίγουρα.
γιατί αισθάνεσαι τόσο χάλια όμως?
δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει άλλα θέματα σου.
γιατί σε άφησε ο φίλος σου?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν με νοιαζει για κεινον 1μηνα τα ειχαμε αλλα με εκανε καπως χαρουμενη για καποιο λογο.αλλα με διελυσε λιγο η συμπεριφορα στο ξαφνικο να μ στειλει ενα μνμ στο κιν να με αφησει γτ λεει δν εχει τη δυναμη να με κοιταξει στα ματια εστειλα σμρ μετα απο μερες γτ νιωθω τοσο χαμηλα κ τοσο αδυναμη απλα να μαθω τον λογο δν μ ελεγε δν καταλαβα απλα ειπε ειναι πολλοι λογοι που δν μπορει ναναι μαζι μου εμενα κ εχει κατσικωθει πως δν με θελει ειμαι τοσο στραβη κ χαλια κ δν θελει να ναι μαζι μου οποιος θελω

απλα θελω να κατσω να εχω τον χωρο μ να μν αναγκαζομαι να βγαινω απ το σπιτι για να μν με βλεπουν οι γονεις μ να κλαιω κ να με κραζουν κ να με τσιγκλανε κ δν θελω να με αναγκαζουν να κανω δουλειες δν εχω κουραγιο δν το καταλαβαινουν δν μπορω μ παει στραβα το πραμα

δν μαρεσει να μεγκαταλειπουνε δν εχω που να στραφω ετρωγα ενιωθα καλητερα μετα ομως παλι μονη μ με τα αποφαγια κ τις τυψεις μν ξαναπεσω στην διατροφικη διαταραχη ξανα το χα ξεχασει ημουν καλα μεχρι πριν 2 βδομ κ ολα σε 1 μερα πανε παλι σαν ναμν εχω νοημα να μν υπαρχω σαννα μαι φαντασμα νιωθω δν προσφερω στην κοινωνια δν ειναι κανεις ερωτευμενος μαζι μου δν νιωθω εγω ερωτα δν νιωθω τπτ δν εχω δουλεια δν βρισκω γτ να με απολυσουνε τους μισω μακαρι να χα ενα πιστολι να τους εριχνα εν ψυχρω να μαθουνε να μν ειμαι μονο εγω στερημενη στεναχωριμενη να μαθουν κ κεινοι κκαλα να παθουν ο,τι παθαινουν

δν βαζω τελειες ειναι δυσαναγνωστο το τι γραφω θα προσπαθισω να γραψω καλητερα 

απλα τρεμει τοχερι κ κλαιω καπως κ δν θελω να χω αυτη τη ταφοπλακα στο στηθος

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου me-vs.:)
Eκτός από τους γονείς σου,το προσωπικό σου δίκτυο στήριξης ποια άτομα περιλαμβάνει;Δίκτυο στήριξης ονομάζεται το σύνολο των ατόμων που μπορούν να είναι εκεί για σένα όταν το έχεις ανάγκη.Φιλενάδες έχεις;Γκοθάκι είσαι,βγαίνεις,κινείσαι,έχ ις επαφή με κόσμο,έχεις βρει τα άτομα που θα σε κρατάνε όταν γλιστράς;

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν.Χρειάζεσαι ένα δίκτυο στήριξης εκτός της γονεικής,που υπάρχει μεν,στην σπάει δε.Παρολ\'αυτά μην τους ξεσυνερίζεσαι.Μπορεί να σε πιέζουν γιατί ανησυχούν,γιατί πανικοβάλλονται κι εκείνοι,σε ματώνει το παιδί σου να μην ξέρεις πως να το προσεγγίσεις,σε πληγώνει να το βλέπεις να υποφέρει κι εσύ να είσαι εκτός(μπορεί να παίζουν και σενάρια των ίδιων τους των ανασφαλειών,οι κρίσεις σου να αγγίζουν μέσα τους δικές τους προσωπικές μάχες,άνθρωποι είναι κι εκείνοι,γονέας δε σημαίνει πλάσμα δίχως λάθη και δίχως ατέλειες).

Μετά,κάνεις κάποια λάθη γενίκευσης.Δεν αρέσω σε κανέναν.Αποκλείεται.Το ξέρω πως αρέσεις και είμαι σίγουρη πως στην πέφτουνε πολλοί.Το έχεις κι εσύ η ίδια παραδεχτεί εξάλλου.Είναι λοιπόν ο πανικός που σε έπιασε μετά τον πρόσφατο χωρισμό,που,δες,εσύ αμέσως βάφτισες ως ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ.Γιατί λες να το βάφτισες έτσι και όχι αλλιώς;Γιατί αυτός είναι ο φόβος σου και το έφτιαξες έτσι ώστε να ερμηνεύεις τα συμβάντα για να ταιριάζουν οι εξηγήσεις που δίνεις σε κάθε γεγονός με την εικόνα που έχεις για σένα και το πόσο νομίζεις πως αξίζεις.

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ
αντί να πεις,οκ,οι χωρισμοί είναι μέσα στη ζωή,μέσα στο παιχνίδι των σχέσεων,δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος να μην έχει χωρίσει,μαθαίνω από τα τυχόν μου λάθη και παραλείψεις όπως και από των άλλων,στον επόμενο δεσμό μου θα φροντίσω να το διαπραγματευτώ καλύτερα αυτό κι εκείνο και όλα θα κυλήσουν πιο στρωτά,μπορεί κι αυτός(ο πρώην)να έχει τα δικά του μωρέ,ποιος ξέρει κι αυτός τι ζόρια τραβάει,στην εποχή μας ένα σωρό πράγματα μπορεί να έχουν επιπτώσεις στις σχέσεις μας,ίσως να μην ταιριάζαμε ρε παιδί μου και πολύ,καλύτερα τώρα που είναι αρχή,παρά να δενόμασταν και μετά να μας ήταν πιο επώδυνο,κτλ...

ΟΧΙ.
Εσύ βρήκες την κατάλληλη εξήγηση.Είσαι στραβή,δε σε θέλει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ,λολ,είσαι άχρηστη,άσχημη,μπλα μπλα.Μόνο στραβοκάνα δε σε είπες,αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως κι αυτό το πιστεύεις.Και υπέρβαρη είμαι σίγουρη πως πιστεύεις πως είσαι,παρόλο που δεν είσαι.

Γιατί λες να κυλάς σε αυτόν τον κατήφορο τον συναισθηματικό,που μοιάζει πολύ με το να σε πιάνει πανικός,κάθε φορά που κάτι που εσύ θεωρείς ως\"εμπόδιο\"σου τυχαίνει στο διάβα σου;;;

Kαι,αλήθεια,δεν τυχαίνουν εμπόδια σε όλους μας;Φιλενάδα,φυσικά και έχουν τύχει.Και πάντα θα τυχαίνουν κι αυτά,it\'s only natural.Δεν έχουμε κάνει κάνα συμβόλαιο για ροδοζάχαρες,μερικές φορές βέβαια θα τις γευόμαστε κι αυτές,άλλες θα μασάμε και κάνα κοτσάνι και θα πικραινόμαστε.Οκ,θα μάθουμε να τα δεχόμαστε όλα ως μέρος της πορείας μας,να τα τουμπάρουμε υιοθετώντας ένα σκεπτικό όχι καταστροφολογικό,να κατορθώνουμε να προχωράμε δίχως να τραυματίζουμε το εγώ μας,να μάθουμε να το προστατεύουμε,πρώτα εμείς οι ίδιοι.Θωρακίσου!!!Μάθε πως όταν έρχεται αυτός ο πανικός,να μην φοβάσαι πως χάνεις τον έλεγχο,να τον δέχεσαι λέγοντας \"ήρθες πάλι μπαγάσα,ε;Θα περάσεις,έλα,επισκέπτης είσαι,δεν είσαι μόνιμος\".

Btw,η αγάπη σου για τα λούτρινα μπορεί να είναι ένα είδος safety blanket,ξέρεις,τα αντικείμενα ασφάλειας που έχουν και τα μωρά ή τα μικρά παιδιά,που κάποιες φορές συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε και μετά την εφηβεία.Δεν είναι κακό,απλά να ξέρεις πως δε μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν τους πραγματικούς φίλους,ανοίξου στον κόσμο και βρες όσους χρειάζεσαι και σε χρειάζονται.

Η διατροφική διαταραχή που έχεις περιπλέκει λίγο τα πράγματα.Μη βάζεις κανόνες,δεν πρέπει να φάω αυτό κι εκείνο,μη σκέφτεσαι μαυρόασπρα,δηλαδή\"τώρα που έφαγα,έχασα τον έλεγχο,τα σκάτωσα,πάλι τα ίδια\"και δώστου κλάμα η κυρία ρε παιδάκι μου,λολ.Να γυμνάζεσαι.Δεν έχω καλύτερη συμβουλή να δώσω σε άτομα που έχουν δυσλειτουργική σχέση με το φαγητό.ΓΥΜΝΑΣΟΥ.

Αντί να σκυλοπεινάς,μετά binge eating,μετά καθαρτικές διαδικασίες,αυτοτιμωρίες,τ ύψεις,ενοχές,σκατά,αντί για όλες αυτές τις μλκίες,ΓΥΜΝΑΣΟΥ!Οι μύες είναι το μυστικό,οι δίαιτες σου κλέβουν μύες,οι μύες όμως είναι αυτοί που είναι ενεργοβόροι,άρα ο οργανισμός σου θα κάψει θερμίδες να τους διατηρήσει και να καλύψει τις ανάγκες τους,θα γίνει ο μεταβολισμός σου τσακαλάκι,ενώ τώρα κοιμάται τον ύπνο του δικαίου.Και,θα \"σπρώξεις\' κάπου την περισσευούμενη ενέργεια,που απ\'ό,τι βλέπω έχεις πολλή,με τρόπο θετικό,που και καλό θα σου κάνει,στην αυτοπεποίθηση,στην υγεία,στο κορμάκι και στην ψυχολογία σου.

Τα λέμε.keep hangin\'on.;)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Γεια σου me-vs.:)
> Eκτός από τους γονείς σου,το προσωπικό σου δίκτυο στήριξης ποια άτομα περιλαμβάνει;Δίκτυο στήριξης ονομάζεται το σύνολο των ατόμων που μπορούν να είναι εκεί για σένα όταν το έχεις ανάγκη.Φιλενάδες έχεις;Γκοθάκι είσαι,βγαίνεις,κινείσαι,έχ ις επαφή με κόσμο,έχεις βρει τα άτομα που θα σε κρατάνε όταν γλιστράς;
> 
> Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν.Χρειάζεσαι ένα δίκτυο στήριξης εκτός της γονεικής,που υπάρχει μεν,στην σπάει δε.Παρολ\'αυτά μην τους ξεσυνερίζεσαι.Μπορεί να σε πιέζουν γιατί ανησυχούν,γιατί πανικοβάλλονται κι εκείνοι,σε ματώνει το παιδί σου να μην ξέρεις πως να το προσεγγίσεις,σε πληγώνει να το βλέπεις να υποφέρει κι εσύ να είσαι εκτός(μπορεί να παίζουν και σενάρια των ίδιων τους των ανασφαλειών,οι κρίσεις σου να αγγίζουν μέσα τους δικές τους προσωπικές μάχες,άνθρωποι είναι κι εκείνοι,γονέας δε σημαίνει πλάσμα δίχως λάθη και δίχως ατέλειες).
> 
> Μετά,κάνεις κάποια λάθη γενίκευσης.Δεν αρέσω σε κανέναν.Αποκλείεται.Το ξέρω πως αρέσεις και είμαι σίγουρη πως στην πέφτουνε πολλοί.Το έχεις κι εσύ η ίδια παραδεχτεί εξάλλου.Είναι λοιπόν ο πανικός που σε έπιασε μετά τον πρόσφατο χωρισμό,που,δες,εσύ αμέσως βάφτισες ως ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ.Γιατί λες να το βάφτισες έτσι και όχι αλλιώς;Γιατί αυτός είναι ο φόβος σου και το έφτιαξες έτσι ώστε να ερμηνεύεις τα συμβάντα για να ταιριάζουν οι εξηγήσεις που δίνεις σε κάθε γεγονός με την εικόνα που έχεις για σένα και το πόσο νομίζεις πως αξίζεις.
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ
> ...


+ 1000

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ηρω κατ αρχην σε ευχαριστω παααρα πολυ που διεθεσες τοσο χρονο να γραψεις αυτο για μενα.ειτε το πιστευεις ειτε οχι χαρικα υπερβολικα που διαβασα.

συνιθως ειμαι σκληρη, δεν ξερω γιατι με εχει πιασει αυτο το πραγμα τωρα. νιωθω τοσο ανασφαλης κ τοσο μονη, απευθηνομαι στους γονεις μ αλλα μ λενε πως αμα το συζηταω τοτε το πιστευω πως εχω κατι!!!οποτε τι να πω μαζι τους!!!!! αισθανομαι ασφαλης μονο οταν κοιμαμαι, αλλα κ για να κοιμηθω κοπαναω μερικα xanax και βυθιζομαι ωρες. απο τα ξημερωματα ως το μεσημερι που με ξυπνανε να φαω κ μετα παλι ως το απογευμα. 

εχω φιλους, λιγους.γνωστους πολλους.αλλα μονο 1-2 ατομα να νοιαζονται αληθεια. οι αλλοι με παιρνουν για χαβαλε. εξω δειχνω αυτοπεποιθηση κ δν περιμενα να ακουσω μια μερα απο εναν φιλο μ να μ λεει \'\'δν μαρεσουν οι γκομενες που μπαινουν σε ενα μαγαζι με αερα....δειχνει ανασφαλεια\'\' ισχυει? 

ειναι ο σεπτεμβρης τοσο θλιβερος παντα μ συνεβαινε, λενε πως σεπτ γινονται ολα τα ασχημα.

ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα ζηλευω μεχρι αηδιας κ σε σημειο κακιας την αδερφη μ που εχει 1 χρονο εναν γκομενο κ ειναι ολο απο πανω της τοσο γλυκος κ ολο μνμ κ τηλς ποτε δν το ειχα αυτο κ ολο να ρχεται να την βλεπει. μ την δινει να την βλεπω χαρουμενη.την αγαπαω οσο τπτ την αδερφη μ αλλα μ την δινει να την βλεπω χαρουμενη.εχασε κ κιλα κ νιωθω μερικες φορες πως την μισω πιο πολυ. την μερα που ηρθε εκεινο το μνμ απο αυτον που με παρατησε εκεινη ηταν σαν πεταλουδα περα δωθε χαρωπη επειδη θα φευγε σκ με τον δικο της κ εγω......εγω.......

ακομα κ για να κλαψω παω να κανω μπανιο δν μπορω μες στο σπιτι.η περιμενω να κοιμηθουν ολοι κ κρεμομαι καπνιζοντας απ το παραθυρο. η μανα μ λεει οτι καμια μερα θα γλυστρισω κ θα πεσω, μ την δινει που το λεει, ε κ το κανω επιτηδες.

καποιος ειπε για 1 κουτι ντεπον. τι παθαινεις αμα παρεις ενα κουτι ντεπον

εγκαταλειψη ειναι.δν ειναι κατι αλλο!!!!μα με εγκαταλειπουνε!!!!επειδη εχουν τα δικα τους να ασχοληθουν εγω γτ ομως να χω τα δικα μ κ ευχαριστως να ασχοληθω κ με κεινους. θυμαμαι μια φορα ειχα πει στον πρων μ οτι με βιασανε στα 14 κ δν αντεδρασε καν. ουτε καν σκεφτονται να μπουν στο δραμα σου......αμα του λεγα εχουν πεθανει η γονεις μ θα λεγε συλληπιτιρια γτ μονο τον θανατο λυπουνται, αμα παθεις κτ κ εισαι ζωντανος, εστω κ αν σ πηραν βιαια την παρθενια η σε πλακωσανε στο ξυλο ποιος χεστηκε.

----------


## arktos

me_vs_myself , αν πάρεις ένα κουτί ντεπόν θα πας σε νοσοκομείο για πλύση στομάχου.
να σε ενημερώσω πως δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστη! ;)

τόσα πράγματα σου είπε η ρέιν, εσύ ακόμη αυτά λες ?

όσο για το γκόμενο που δεν αντέδρασε καν, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω συνέχισες τη σχέση μαζί του?

----------


## sabb

Δεν έχω να πω κάτι επί πλέον από όσα σου είπε η Ρέιν, με κάλυψε πλήρως...

Μόνο να υπερθεματίσω, επισημαίνοντας πως δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί διόλου η διακοπή της σχέσης σου. Όταν ένα δίποδο ανθρωπάριο δεν έχει το θάρρος να διακόψει τη σχέση του κοιτάζοντας τον άλλον κατά πρόσωπο και το κάνει με sms, σκέψου από τι μαλάκα έχεις γλυτώσει. Δεν είναι όλα μαύρα στη ζωή κι αν θέλεις για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ταιριάζει απόλυτα το ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού. 
Την αδελφή σου δεν πρέπει να την ζηλεύεις αλλά να χαίρεσαι που έχει μια ζωή που θα μπορούσες να βάλεις σαν στόχο δικό σου. Να εύχεσαι να είναι καλά και να μην αντιμετωπίσει ούτε κατ\' ελάχιστο τα δικά σου προβλήματα, δεν μας δίνει ικανοποίηση το να \"ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα\", αλλά νάναι καλά το ζωντανό , μπας και γεννήσει και πιούμε και μεις γαλατάκι απ\' το σπόρο του. 

Αν λες πως την αγαπάς την αδελφή σου, πρέπει να χαίρεσαι με την χαρά της, γιατί η λύπη της μόνο λύπη θα σου προσφέρει.

Για να μπορέσεις να βγεις από το τέλμα που βρίσκεσαι, μόνο αν αγαπήσεις τη ζωή θα σ\' αγαπήσει κι η ίδια. Όσο της γυρνάς την πλάτη , σέρνοντας τον εαυτό σου από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο, μην περιμένεις και πολλά πράγματα. Βγες έξω, γνώρισε κόσμο, διάβασε λογοτεχνία και ποίηση, γυμνάσου, άκου μουσική, βρες ένα χόμπι, ζωγράφισε, μάθε χειροτεχνία, ασχολήσου με οποιαδήποτε δημιουργική ενασχόληση νομίζεις πως θα σου έδινε χαρά...

Ψάξε βρες την τη χαρά μάτια μου, η ίδια είναι τυφλή για νάρθει να σε βρει μόνη της...

----------


## keep_walking

Ενα κουτι ντεπον γιατι τι εχεις πονοκεφαλο? Μη λες τετοια.

Εγω εχω παρει ασπιρινες και εκανα πλυση στομαχου...παλια , καθολου ευχαριστη οντως μπρρρρρρρρ.


Me_vs_myself και εγω εχω θεματακια οταν νιωθω μονος , και ειμαι μονος αν εξαιρεσεις τους δικους μου , προσπαθησε να...δεν ξερω τι οταν το βρω θα σου πω , αλλα μη φτανεις σε ακραιες ενεργειες plz.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

παω γυμναστηριο βγαινω κανω πραγματα αλλα μ φαινονται ανουσια.λες κ ειμαι ενα κελυφος.

δν το ελεγχω να μισω την αδερφη μ η οποιονδηποτε αλλον , μου βγαινει....μου βγαινει μια κακια!!!!!!!

ακομη κ αν εισαι δημοφιλης,ακομη κ αν σ δειχνει κοσμος πως σε παει,αναμεσα σε ολους νιωθεις τοσο μονος.

οχι φυσικα χωρισα μαζι του αυτος με παρατησε.

ειναι σαν το τραγουδι :

\'\'νιωθω μεγαλη μοναξια μεσα στο πληθος,εχω χαθει σαν το παιδι σ ενα τεραστιο λουνα παρκ κ κακουω μονο την καρδια μ να χτυπαει, χτυπαει μια χτυπαει 2 κ σταματαει
ποσσες φορες εχω πεθανει δεν θυμαμαι, ποσσες αγαπες μ γυρισανε την πλατη, εχω περασει τα 16 κ φοβαμαι την μοναξια μες στην δικη σ την αγαπη\'\'

μικροδειχνω τοσο πολυ που ναι ευχη κ καταρα, τα μονα αγορια που μ την πεφτουν εξω ειναι ηλικιας 19-23, μεγαλυτεροι σχεδον ποτε.

η οργη μου αυτες τις μερες εχει αντιστραφει σε θλιψη κ οιτοπαθεια κ με τρομαζει.καιρο εχω να νιωσω ετσι ανυμπορη

----------


## selas-selas

σου εστειλα u2u

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι το ειδα σου απαντησα μολις τωρα.

να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση γτ εχω παντα την απορια,

κ πως σε προλαβαινουνε αν παρεις χαπια?τα χατε παρει οσο ηταν δικοι σας σπιτι?

----------


## Sehrazat

Πώς διαγνώστηκες με ΥΔΨ;;;Από 
περιέργεια ρωτάω.Σε ψυχολόγο πάς;;

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ναι το ειδα σου απαντησα μολις τωρα.
> 
> να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση γτ εχω παντα την απορια,
> 
> κ πως σε προλαβαινουνε αν παρεις χαπια?τα χατε παρει οσο ηταν δικοι σας σπιτι?


gia poio pragma milas?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> 
> ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα ζηλευω μεχρι αηδιας κ σε σημειο κακιας την αδερφη μ που εχει 1 χρονο εναν γκομενο κ ειναι ολο απο πανω της τοσο γλυκος κ ολο μνμ κ τηλς ποτε δν το ειχα αυτο κ ολο να ρχεται να την βλεπει. μ την δινει να την βλεπω χαρουμενη.την αγαπαω οσο τπτ την αδερφη μ αλλα μ την δινει να την βλεπω χαρουμενη.εχασε κ κιλα κ νιωθω μερικες φορες πως την μισω πιο πολυ. την μερα που ηρθε εκεινο το μνμ απο αυτον που με παρατησε εκεινη ηταν σαν πεταλουδα περα δωθε χαρωπη επειδη θα φευγε σκ με τον δικο της κ εγω......εγω.......


γλυκια μου σελφ,
τα αναμεικτα συναισθηματα που νοιωθεις για την αδερφη σου,τα νοιωθω και γω για την δικη μου.
την λατρευω τρομερα και την ζηλευω τρομερα ταυτοχρονα.
εχω ρωτησει ειδικο και μου χει πει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να συνυπαρχουν αυτα τα δυο συναισθηματα.

εισαι μια πολυ νεα κοπελα,πανεμορφη(ειχα δει τη φωτο σου) και εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου για να ορθοποδησεις ψυχολογικα.το ξερω οτι το να σαι ομορφη δεν σου λεει τπτ οταν νιωθεις δυστυχισμενη,αλλα με τη βοηθεια του γιατρου σου πιστευω πως θα μπουν σιγα-σιγα ολα σε μια σειρα στο μυαλουδακι σου.και αντρα θα βρεις και δουλιτσα και ηρεμια και απ\'ολα.:)

με μεγαλη συμπαθεια και εκτιμηση
μια τελειωμενη-διπολικη-χοντρη-36ρα:P

----------


## carrot

αααααα σε παρακαλώ amelie74, άλλοι (και άλλες) είναι χοντροί και τους αρέσει, τριπολικοί χωρίς να το ξέρουν και γέροι αλλά είναι πιο αισιόδοξοι! Δες το κι έτσι, εσύ έχεις ακόμα χρόνο μπροστά σου να αλλάξεις προς το καλύτερο, να γίνεις πιο αισιόδοξη.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> κ πως σε προλαβαινουνε αν παρεις χαπια?τα χατε παρει οσο ηταν δικοι σας σπιτι?


ε, καπως ετσι... (δυσκολο να βρεις καποιο σπιτι να μενεις τελειος μονος...)

θελουν κ καποιο χρονο να δρασουν, ετσι στο τσακ μπαμ νομιζεις οτι θα πεθανεις? :P

εγω τη μια φορα, πηγα κ τους το ειπα...

την αλλη φορα, ξυπνησα το επομενο πρωι σε μια εντατικη!

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Δεν έχω να πω κάτι επί πλέον από όσα σου είπε η Ρέιν, με κάλυψε πλήρως...
> 
> Μόνο να υπερθεματίσω, επισημαίνοντας πως δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί διόλου η διακοπή της σχέσης σου. Όταν ένα δίποδο ανθρωπάριο δεν έχει το θάρρος να διακόψει τη σχέση του κοιτάζοντας τον άλλον κατά πρόσωπο και το κάνει με sms, σκέψου από τι μαλάκα έχεις γλυτώσει. Δεν είναι όλα μαύρα στη ζωή κι αν θέλεις για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ταιριάζει απόλυτα το ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού. 
> Την αδελφή σου δεν πρέπει να την ζηλεύεις αλλά να χαίρεσαι που έχει μια ζωή που θα μπορούσες να βάλεις σαν στόχο δικό σου. Να εύχεσαι να είναι καλά και να μην αντιμετωπίσει ούτε κατ\' ελάχιστο τα δικά σου προβλήματα, δεν μας δίνει ικανοποίηση το να \"ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα\", αλλά νάναι καλά το ζωντανό , μπας και γεννήσει και πιούμε και μεις γαλατάκι απ\' το σπόρο του. 
> 
> Αν λες πως την αγαπάς την αδελφή σου, πρέπει να χαίρεσαι με την χαρά της, γιατί η λύπη της μόνο λύπη θα σου προσφέρει.
> 
> Για να μπορέσεις να βγεις από το τέλμα που βρίσκεσαι, μόνο αν αγαπήσεις τη ζωή θα σ\' αγαπήσει κι η ίδια. Όσο της γυρνάς την πλάτη , σέρνοντας τον εαυτό σου από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο, μην περιμένεις και πολλά πράγματα. Βγες έξω, γνώρισε κόσμο, διάβασε λογοτεχνία και ποίηση, γυμνάσου, άκου μουσική, βρες ένα χόμπι, ζωγράφισε, μάθε χειροτεχνία, ασχολήσου με οποιαδήποτε δημιουργική ενασχόληση νομίζεις πως θα σου έδινε χαρά...
> ...


Μμμ,τώρα καταλαβαίνω sabb γιατί με μπέρδευαν με σένα όταν πρωτομπήκα στο φόρουμ,λολ.Νομίζω πως ήταν γιατί δε μοιάζουν μόνο οι απόψεις μας αλλά και ο γραπτός μας λόγος,έχει κάποια κοινά.Χε,ακόμη και το \'μάτια μου\' χρησιμοποιούμε κι οι δύο.Και πρόσφατα νομίζω κάποιος μας\"συνέδεσε\"με αυτόν τον τρόπο,όχι όμως θετικά.Λοοολ.:D

Μe_vs,το ότι ζηλεύεις την αδερφή σου,έχει να κάνει μάλλον και με τα ψυχικά παρεπόμενα μίας διατροφικής διαταραχής.Αυτός ο ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στ\'αδέρφια υπάρχει,παρατηρείται στη φύση εξάλλου και σε άλλα είδη,είναι έμφυτος,η μάχη για να εξασφαλίσουν τ\'αδέρφια τη γονεική φροντίδα και την τροφή,την κάλυψη των αναγκών τους,έναντι ενός άλλου\"ανταγωνιστή\".Έχεις σκεφτεί μήπως η διατροφική διαταραχή εξυπηρετεί σε σένα και ένα τέτοιο,έμμεσο κέρδος;Στο λέω γιατί τα παραδείγματα θηλυκών στην ίδια οικογένεια που αντί να δεθούν συναισθηματικά,δέθηκαν στα γρανάζια μία ΔΔ,όπως η ανορεξία ή η βουλιμία,είναι αρκετά.

Mου είχε κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που είχες γράψει,που δεν το σχολίασα χτες,ήταν σημαντικότερο να σε στηρίξουμε,(όπως βέβαια και τώρα)αλλά μια και συζητάμε φιλικά και όμορφα,να αναδείξουμε και μερικά πραγματάκια που μπορεί να μην έχεις σκεφτεί με τέτοιο τρόπο.Τι έλεγα;A,ναι,είχες γράψει,\"δε θέλω να μου βάζουνε δουλειές\",κάτι τέτοιο.

Λοιπόν,δες πως μπορεί να εξασφαλίζεις τη μεγαλύτερη προσοχή των γονιών σου.Μένοντας νηστική,οπότε δεν έχεις δυνάμεις,άρα και οι υποχρεώσεις σου(που ίσως φοβάσαι)μένουν στο περιθώριο,οι γονείς γίνονται πιο ελαστικοί στο παιδί που δεν έχει τους σωματικούς πόρους να ανταπεξέλθει.Μετά,κερδίζει ς με το να μένεις στο προσκήνιο,να κλέβεις την παράσταση με έναν τρόπο παράδοξο,κλέβοντας πίσω λίγη από την προσοχή που αισθάνεσαι ότι η αδερφή σου έχει \"πάρει\"από σένα,προσελκύοντας την προσοχή με αρνητικό τρόπο και αυτοκαταστροφικές ενέργειες.Πρόσεξε,δε λέω ότι αυτά γίνονται συνειδητά,δεν τα έχεις επιλέξει,ωστόσο αν το καλοσκεφτείς έχουν μία βάση.Δεν τρώω,όταν τρώω μεγαλώνω,δε θέλω να μεγαλώσω,θέλω να με φροντίζουν,όχι να φροντίζω εγώ για μένα.Το πιάνεις το σχήμα;

Mπορείς να στραφείς στο να αναζητάς τρόπους δημιουργικούς,θετικούς και όχι παρορμητικούς και με αυτοκαταστροφικό προσανατολισμό για να σε προσέχουν,ώστε να καλλιεργήσεις και την αίσθηση της αυταξίας σου,να ανέβει ο εαυτός σου στα μάτια σου,που τώρα τον βαθμολογείς τόσο χαμηλά.
Και θα σου προτείνω να προσεγγίσεις την αδερφή σου,όχι ανταγωνιστικά,αλλά με συνεργατικό σκεπτικό.Μπορείτε να είστε οι καλύτερο σύμμαχοι.Είναι δυστυχώς συχνό το φαινόμενο τα αδέρφια,ειδικά του ίδιου φύλου να μπαίνουν σε τέτοια τριπάκια-κυνήγια,που είναι ψυχοφθόρα-ποιος/α θα επικρατήσει.Σε κουράζει,σε φθείρει,σε τρίβει αυτό λίγο λίγο,ε;
Προσπάθησε σιγά σιγά να το φτιάξεις,με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού ίσως;Με διάβασμα,ψάξε να βρεις γνώση πάνω σε ό,τι περνάς,βρες πηγές,αναζήτησε κι η ίδια δρόμους.

Αυτά για τώρα.Την καλημέρα μου.:)

----------


## Arsi

me_vs_myself εύχομαι να είσαι καλύτερα....
Με κάλυψαν όσα σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,οπότε δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι σχετικά με το γεγονός που συνέβη.
Ήθελα όμως να πω τη δική μου εκδοχή σχετικά με τη ζήλια που λες ότι νιώθεις για την αδερφή σου,παρόλη την αγάπη που της έχεις.
Μήπως me_vs_myself μου,είναι θυμός?Μήπως θυμώνεις που είναι χαρούμενη ενώ εσύ υποφέρεις?Μήπως την θες πιο κοντά σου,πιο συμπαραστατική?Ξέρεις,είνα ι όντως κάπως εσύ να βρίσκεσαι στα πρόθυρα της απόπειρας και ένας άνθρωπος που λατρεύεις να πετάει στα σύννεφα σχεδιάζοντας σκ ανέμελα.
Αλλά στο ίδιο ποστ παρακάτω γράφεις πως για να κλάψεις πας στο μπάνιο....
Της έχεις δείξει πως νιώθεις?Της έχεις ζητήσει στήριξη?
Μα,αν εσύ δείχνεις \'σκληρό καρύδι\' κι ότι δε μασάς πως να αντιληφθούν οι γύρω σου το πραγματικό μέσα σου?

Καλό είναι να είσαι τσαμπουκάς και δυνατή αλλά σαν άνθρωπος σίγουρα θα έχεις και τις ευάλωτες στιγμές σου.Γλυκιά μου me_vs_myself επέλεξε κάποια άτομα,έστω και ένα γι\'αυτές τις στιγμές σου...μην τα κλείνεις και τα περνάς όλα μόνη σου...και ναι εκφράσου στην αδερφή σου,σίγουρα θα ρθείτε πιο κοντά και ο θυμός που μπορεί να πιστεύεις για ζήλια-κακία θα απαλύνει.Δε νομίζω ότι ποτέ θα χαιρόσουν να είναι χάλια με τη ζωή της έτσι δεν είναι?Άρα κακία δεν είναι σίγουρα.Απλά πιστεύω ότι την έχεις πιο πολύ ανάγκη δίπλα σου.

Σε φιλώ και να είσαι καλά.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

amelie μου κ εγω διπολικη ειμαι............διπολικη απο μικρη. αυτο ειναι κληρονομικο. 

ιδψ δν μ διαγνωσαν ακριβως , λεει ο γιατρος οτι εχω ξεπερασει αυτο το σταδιο (παλια μετραγα απλα μεσα μ απο το 1 μεχρι το 8 επι 4 φορες για να κανω μερικα πραγματα) αλλα λεει οτι με πιανει οταν ειμαι συγχισμενη που θελω απαραιτητως να κοπω κ να γδαρθω κ να δαγκωσω. αλλα περισσοτερο με εχει φαει η μανιοκαταθληψη, η οποια με εξαντλει χωρις να το καταλαβαινω εγω. φυσικα και η σχιζοφρενικομορφη η οποια σπανια την αντιλαμβανομαι πλεον με τα φαρμακα που παιρνω απο παλια. μονο οταν ειμαι παρα πολυ συγχισμενη παλι ακουγα καμπανες, η ορμουσα σε καποιον η πανω μ.......

ναι βασικα αποζητουσα απο παντα την φροντιδα των δικων μ αν κ παντα την ειχα εγω πολυ περισσοτερο απ την μικρη την αδερφη μ, ακομη κ τωρα.ειμαι το προβληματικο παιδι μαλλον γιαυτο. με εχουν σαν μωρο. κ ο πατερας μ ειδηκα.......μαλλον νομιζει οτι φταιει εκεινος επειδη μικρη ηταν τοσο νευρικος μαζι μ κ με χτυπαγε η φωναζε οποτε ειχε νευρα.

ο ψυχιατρος μ ειπε αυτο ακριβως, οτι θελω με εναν τροπο να τους χορευω ολους στο ταψι.......μα γιατι να το θελω.ισως να χαιρομαι να ελεγχω τους αλλους κατα βαθος.το παραδεχομαι.αλλα γτ νιωθω ετσι?δν ειμαι κακος ανθρωπος γαμωτο.......

οσο για την ομορφια θεωρω πως ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικη. εγω δν μαρεσω.κ αποφευγω τους ολοσωμους καθρευτες που δν μ ειναι οικειοι...πχ σε μαγαζια αν εχει ολοσωμο δν κοιτιεμαι, γτ μετα αμα ειναι περιεργος ο καθρευτης μ μενει κ σκεφτομαι συνεχως πως ειμαι κ προσπαθω να σκεφτω πως με βλεπει καποιος στον δρομο χωρις να με ξερει η τι αποχρωση εχουν τα μαλλια μ στον ηλιο. κ δν μπορω να προσδιορισω τπτ απ ολα αυτα κ τρελαινομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τεσπα,,,,,αισθανομαι κ απ τα ποστ που γραφω οτι ειναι λιγο ατονα η δν ξερω........δν ειμαι ιδια αυτες τις μερες ειμαι σαν αρνι....δν εχω νευρο...κ μισω τα παντα...κ οι ηχοι με τσαντιζουν....κ ολα..ολα.φοβαμαι μν μαζευτουνε.αλλα ξεσπασα καπως στο κοψιμο κ στο κλαμμα

----------


## Arsi

Πως γίνεται να τους χορεύεις στο ταψί,να έχεις κερδίσει την περισσότερη προσοχή και συγχρόνως να νιώθεις εγκατάλειψη?και μόνη?και αναγκασμένη να κλαις στο μπάνιο?μήπως άλλα ζητάς και άλλα \'κερδίζεις\'?τι θα ήθελες απ\'τους δικούς σου?

----------


## Sehrazat

Λέω πώς κατάλαβες ότι κάτι δν πάει καλά
και πήγες σε ψυχολόγο;;;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ψυχιατρο παω. το χω γραψει πολλες φορες βασικα οτι απο μικρη ειχα ενταση νευρα δν κοιμομουν κ δαγκωνα....απο τα δαχτυλα μ μεχρι διαφορα αλλα..........με πηγαν σε εναν γιατρο.

μετα αρχισαν οι διατροφικες διαταραχες.

μετα τα νευρα κ η διπολικη, αλλα μετα τον βιασμο γιναν πιο εντονοι

μετα σταματησα οπιοδηποτε φαρμακο επειδη ετσι ηθελα

μετα δν πηγαινε αλλο κ δν μπροουσα να ηρεμισω.ημουν στην τσιτα λες κ επινα μονιμως καφε, νευριαζα με το παραμικρο, με επιανε λυσσα να δειρω να χτυπισω ανθρωπους κ χτυπουσα κ μενα. κ κοβομουνα

τωρα ειμαι αρνι κ οι φασεις μ περναω ειναι σαν εξαθλιωσης αλλα τα νευρα μ π κ τωρα ειναι σχετικα συχνα, τοτε ηταν 10 φορες χειροτερα. 

αυτα σε περιλιψη γτ οι λεπτομερειες ειναι λιγο περισσοτερες!!!

βασικα θελω την τρελλη ιδεα να ναι καποιος να ασχολειται ΜΟΝΟ μαζι μου. με τπτ κ με κανεναν αλλον. κ συνεχεια...να ειμαι η εμμονη του. δν 3ερω........δν ειμαι σιγουρη τι θελω.....

----------


## eleutheros

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> Προχτεσ προσπαθισα να κοψω τις φλεβες μου στο μπανιο. τισ εγδαρα μονο με πιασαν οι γονεις μ γτ με ακουσαν να κλαιω κ επαθα κριση πηραν τον γιατρο μ γτ δεν εφευγα απ το σπιτι για νοσοκομεια που θελανε εκει εχω δει στην τηλεοραση οτι αμα δουν κτ τετοιο σε στελνουν σε ασυλα δν θελω να παω. ηρθε σπιτι ο γιατρος μ εκανε μια ενεση δν ξερω τι πριν ερθει πετουσα πραγματα θυμαμαι θολωνα κ εγδερνα με τα χερια τις πληγες δν ξερω αν ηταν αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας δν κοπικα βαθεια ωστε να πεθανω δν σκεφτομουν να πεθανω ακριβως σκεφτομουν μπερδεμενα πραγματα σαν να ηταν ονειρο δν ξερω κ ακουγα να βουιζουν τα αυτια μου ηταν αποπειρα?ετσι ειναι οι αποπειρες ποιος ξερει να μ πει?
> 
> ειμαι απελπισμενη τις μερες αυτες με εγκαταλειπουν ολοι δν εχω λεφτα δουλεια με αφησε το αγορι μ σερνομαι ολη μερα σαν πρεζονι με πρισμενα ματια κ μαυρες σκεψεις δν εχω ορεξη να περπατησω να προσπαθισω,τρωω χωρις λογο φοραω φαρδια ρουχα δν θελω καθρευτες γυρω μου κ αποψε δν κρατηθηκα πηρα τον πρων μ να μαθω γιατι δν μ μιλησε απο κοντα γτ δν με ηθελε πια. δν θελω να κανω μαγνητικη εχω κατι σιγουρα στα ποδια δν θελω να κανω ουτε εξετασεις αιματος και παιρνω τα xanax μονο 3 μερες τωρα.παιρνω 5 την μερα και κοιμαμαι αστατες ωρες χωρις ορεξη να σηκωθω
> 
> εβαλα ολα τα λουτρινα ζωακια μ πανω απ το κρεβατι μ να με κοιτανε παντα ειχα μανια με αυτα κ ενα το χω αγκαλια μου ολη νυχτα κ ολη μερα μες στο σπιτι το χω μαζι αγκαλια μακαρι να μπορουσα να το παρω κ εξω
> 
> δακρυζουν τα ματια μου κ θελω να κανω κτ γιαυτο να μ
> 
> ...


_Απαγορεύονται οι online εκτιμήσεις/διαγνώσεις . Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης._

----------


## eleutheros

Άκυρο είδα από πάνω την διάγνωση.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ποια διαγνωση

----------


## Iam_done

Όταν πήρες τα χάπια έχασες τις αισθήσεις σου??
Μετά την εντατική σε πήγαν σε ψυχιατρείο ή κάτι παρεμφερές?????

----------


## xaka10

> Όταν πήρες τα χάπια έχασες τις αισθήσεις σου??
> Μετά την εντατική σε πήγαν σε ψυχιατρείο ή κάτι παρεμφερές?????


Ειναι παλιο το θεμα δεν πρεπει να μπαινει πια στο φορουμ οποτε οτι και να την ρωτησεις δεν προκειται να σου απαντησει

----------


## xaka10

και επιπλεον να απαντησω εγω αντι γι αυτην στην πρωτη ερωτηση που η απαντηση ειναι πασιφανεστατη ενω για την δευτερη ερωτηση δεν μπορω να ξερω τι της προτειναν.αν παρεις τοσα πολλα χαπια στην αρχη εχεις τις αισθησεις και μετα απο καποιο λιγο διαστημα τις χανεις τις αισθησεις σου αναλογως ποσο εχεις παρει μπορει να πεσεις σε κωμα και να μην ξυπνησεις ποτε και να εισαι μονιμα φυτο

----------


## Sakellariou

Σημβουλεψου γρηγορα ψυχολογο και αναλογη θεραπεια. Και γω πασχω απο ψυχαναγκαστηκη διαταραχη, σκεφτηκα να αυτοκτονησω σλλα δεν ειναι αυτη η λυση. Στρεψου προς την εκκλησια

----------


## DreamyDays

[QUOTE=BrokeN_DoLL;201128]Προχτεσ προσπαθισα να κοψω τις φλεβες μου στο μπανιο. τισ εγδαρα μονο με πιασαν οι γονεις μ γτ με ακουσαν να κλαιω κ επαθα κριση πηραν τον γιατρο μ γτ δεν εφευγα απ το σπιτι για νοσοκομεια που θελανε εκει εχω δει στην τηλεοραση οτι αμα δουν κτ τετοιο σε στελνουν σε ασυλα δν θελω να παω. ηρθε σπιτι ο γιατρος μ εκανε μια ενεση δν ξερω τι πριν ερθει πετουσα πραγματα θυμαμαι θολωνα κ εγδερνα με τα χερια τις πληγες δν ξερω αν ηταν αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας δν κοπικα βαθεια ωστε να πεθανω δν σκεφτομουν να πεθανω ακριβως σκεφτομουν μπερδεμενα πραγματα σαν να ηταν ονειρο δν ξερω κ ακουγα να βουιζουν τα αυτια μου ηταν αποπειρα?ετσι ειναι οι αποπειρες ποιος ξερει να μ πει?

ειμαι απελπισμενη τις μερες αυτες με εγκαταλειπουν ολοι δν εχω λεφτα δουλεια με αφησε το αγορι μ σερνομαι ολη μερα σαν πρεζονι με πρισμενα ματια κ μαυρες σκεψεις δν εχω ορεξη να περπατησω να προσπαθισω,τρωω χωρις λογο φοραω φαρδια ρουχα δν θελω καθρευτες γυρω μου κ αποψε δν κρατηθηκα πηρα τον πρων μ να μαθω γιατι δν μ μιλησε απο κοντα γτ δν με ηθελε πια. δν θελω να κανω μαγνητικη εχω κατι σιγουρα στα ποδια δν θελω να κανω ουτε εξετασεις αιματος και παιρνω τα xanax μονο 3 μερες τωρα.παιρνω 5 την μερα και κοιμαμαι αστατες ωρες χωρις ορεξη να σηκωθω

εβαλα ολα τα λουτρινα ζωακια μ πανω απ το κρεβατι μ να με κοιτανε παντα ειχα μανια με αυτα κ ενα το χω αγκαλια μου ολη νυχτα κ ολη μερα μες στο σπιτι το χω μαζι αγκαλια μακαρι να μπορουσα να το παρω κ εξω

δακρυζουν τα ματια μου κ θελω να κανω κτ γιαυτο να μ

δν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος ειδηκος εδω ας μ πει κατι να ακουσω οχι ομως τα ιδια θελω κατι να ακουσω δν μαρεσει ναααα με εγκαταλειπουνε φοβαμαι να με αφηνουνε

και νιωθω εγκαταλελειμενη σαν κτιριο παλιο με βλεπω δυσμορφη καθρευτη κ δν θελω να μιλαω με κουραζει και να ανασαινω ακομα

θελω κατι να ακουσω παρακαλω απαντησεις σε αυτο το ποστ θα μου ειναι τοσο ομορφα να ακουσω

ευχαριστω[/QUOT

Αγαπητη μου Broken- doll,

Εχω περασει απο σκεψεις ααυτοκτωνις παλιοτερα λογο οτι ειχα κατι στην υγεια μου και δεν ηξερα τιποτα δεν ειχα φιλους κλπ ακομα και το αγορι που ερωτευτηκα καποτε με κοροιδεψε με τον χειροτερο τροπο ...εχασα πολλα περασα πολλες ασχημες εμπειρίες λογο της παραξενης υγειας μου μεχρι που στα 16 μου ανακαλυψα το προβλημα για την αποδοση μου στο σχολειο για τα εντονα νευρα για όλα...αλλα οχι φυσικα για το παιδι που καποτε ηθελα ..πολλες φορες εκλαιγα στον διαδρομο του σχολειου κοιτωντας απο το παραθυρο νιωθοντας ενα τεραστιο κενο ...οταν διαγνωστικα με την ασθενεια πολλαπλη σκλυρηνση και εκανα ενεσεις δεν αντεχα θολωνε καιρο με τον καιρο συνεχως το μυαλο μου και τα βραδυα εκλεγα και ζητουσα απεγνωσμενα της μαμας μου την αγκαλια για να με καθησυχάσει. ..ολο αυτο τον καορο τα χρονια που περασαν ημουν μονη μου και ακομα και τα ξαδέρφια μου μου με εγκατελειψαν στην ασθενεια μου ..και ξερεις τι πραγματικα με σταματησε να μην βλαψω τον εαυτο μου σωματικα και ψυχικα την οικογενεια μου? Ο Θεος ..οταν μες στις καρδιες μας κατηκει ο Χριστός μας δεν υπαρχει η απελπησια και αν υπαρξει θα φυγει με την προσευχη και δεν το λεω επειδη ειμαι ορθόδοξη χριστιανη αλλα γιατι ειδα και εζησα την παεουσια του εστω και απο δυσκολες συνθήκες. .εμπιστεψου τον και θα σου φυγει το ζορι αυτο γιατι θα σου φερει φιλους καλους και την αλιθηνη αγαπη που ψσχνεις αρκει να τον εμπιστευτεις και να στραφεις προς Αυτον ...ειμαι συγουρη οταν κανεις αυτο το βημα θα αλλαξει η ζωη σου!

----------


## DreamyDays

Και θελω να σου πω και κατι αλλο να ξερεις εχω μια φιλη που με νοιαζεται ολο κι ολο ....καλυτερα να εχεις λιγους και καλους παρα λολους και διπροσωπους...η ζωη σου θα αλλαξει στρεψου στον Χριστο και ολα θα παρουν σιγα σιγα την θεση τους. .σου ευχομαι απο καρδιας οτι καλυτερο απο δω και στο εξης ! Παρε τους ανθρωπους που σ αγαπανε και μιλα τους ..ανοιξου..η αγκαλια ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο και εχει δικιο η κοπελα που αναφερε την αγαπη προς τα λουτρινα αρκουδακια...προσπαθεις να τα αντικαταστήσεις με την αγκαλια αλιθηνων φιλων ..και ειμαι συγουρη οτι βρισκονται διπλα σου ή βρίσκεται διπλα σου ο /η φιλος/η σου απλα δεν μπορεις να το δεις ..μονο αν μιλησεις ανοιχτα θα καταλαβεις ποιος θα μινει διπλα σου και ποιος θα φυγει...οσο για το αγορι μην το παιρνεις ντεκε καλα γεγονος το οτι σε παρατησε απο "δικα σου χαλια" δοξα τον Θεο μας δημιουργησε ολους ξεχωριστους και και ομορφους με διαφορετικο σωματοτυπο αλλα ιδιοαπο μεσα ..ολοι εχουμε καρδια , και αλλα οργανα του σωματος ..μα εχουμε και κατι αλλο ιδιο την ψυχη! Απλως ο καθενας μας την τρεφει διαφορετικα. Το αγορι προφανως ( επειδη τα αγορια γενικα ειναι καπως ξεροκεφαλα [με την καλη την εννοια] και φεν ξερουν τι θελουν λογο των ορμονων τους) εχουν την ταση επειδη ειναι εφηβοι να ψαχνονται ..που σημαινει οτι δεν φταις εσυ που κανει ετσι αλλα το ιδιο του με συνχωρεις το ξεροκεφαλακι του ..ψαχνει απο την μια το ιδιο και απο την αλλη το ξεχωριστο ...προχωρα σε αλλα ..δεν φταις εσυ ..εσυ εισαι μια χαρα και μην βρισκεις απωθητικό το οτι εχεις ψυχικα σκαμπανευασματα ολοι εχουμε απλωε αλλοι σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλοι σε μικρο βαθμο..ολοι εχουμε ασχτως αμα θελουν μερικοι να το παιζουν υπεράνω.

----------


## DreamyDays

Μην σταματαε η ζωη θελει μαχητες  και εσυ εχεις ενα παραπανω λογο για να παλεψεις και να την ζησεις...τραβα την ζωη απο τα μαλλια ..μην την αφησεις να σε τραβηξει αυτη ..( γιατί. .ποναει οταν σου τραβουν τα μαλλια ✌ )...βαστα γερα! Δειξε στους κομπλεξικους οτι μπορεις οπως και αυτοι και οτι δεν προκειται να μινεις θυμα των ασχημων αυτων εμπειριων σου

----------

